
SpacyIRL 2019 Conference in Overview - polm23
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/spacyirl-2019-conference-overview-ivan-bilan/
======
wodenokoto
Congratulations to the SpaCy team for growing a product succesful enough to
have its own conference. Good speakers on the list too.

